# David Icke (el magufo que lleva 30 años advirtiendo paso a paso del plan NWO) explica los siguientes pasos y el destino final de todo esto



## Greeek MF (13 Feb 2022)

Es un tocho en inglés pero este tío sabe de verdad.

Esto es lo que va a ocurrir.



https://www.banned.video/watch?id=61f39485748136225b983ec1


----------



## mmm (13 Feb 2022)

Resumen?


----------



## chocolate (13 Feb 2022)

Gracias, hacía tiempo que no tenía noticias del bueno de Icke y quería saber su opinión de todo esto. Básicamente es lo que lleva advirtiendo a la gente desde hace tanto tiempo y ya lo estamos viviendo. Endgame.


----------



## Don Luriio (13 Feb 2022)

pillo sitio gracias


----------



## mmm (13 Feb 2022)

chocolate dijo:


> Gracias, hacía tiempo que no tenía noticias del bueno de Icke y quería saber su opinión de todo esto. Básicamente es lo que lleva advirtiendo a la gente desde hace tanto tiempo y ya lo estamos viviendo. Endgame.



Resumen, please?

Valoro la opinión de ese hombre


----------



## Sr. Breve (13 Feb 2022)

Espero que el resumen no sea que vamos morir todos vienes de veces, porque en ese caso se puede tirar otros 30 años advirtiendo


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (13 Feb 2022)




----------



## chocolate (13 Feb 2022)

mmm dijo:


> Resumen, please?
> 
> Valoro la opinión de ese hombre



Me lo acabo de descargar pero aún no lo he visto. El primero que lo vea entero que postee aquí el resumen.
Lo dejo para después que en breve empieza el partido del Barsa


----------



## Jake el perro (13 Feb 2022)

Resumen para los que no entendemos el idioma de los piratas, por favor.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (13 Feb 2022)

chocolate dijo:


> Me lo acabo de descargar pero aún no lo he visto. El primero que lo vea entero que postee aquí el resumen.
> Lo dejo para después que en breve empieza el partido del Barsa



yo tambien voy a ver el partit del VARsa
voy con el espanyol ese


----------



## Azrael_II (13 Feb 2022)

Os hago el resumen


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (13 Feb 2022)

Es un desinformador sano descojonandose de la gente


----------



## 917 (13 Feb 2022)

Si lleva 30 años y no ha sucedido, pasarán otros 30 por lo menos para que suceda...o no.
Las magufadas son muy del gusto de este Foro.


----------



## chocolate (13 Feb 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> yo tambien voy a ver el partit del VARsa
> voy con el espanyol ese



Entonces seremos foreros rivales durante 90 minutos al menos


----------



## Greeek MF (13 Feb 2022)

Jake el perro dijo:


> Resumen para los que no entendemos el idioma de los piratas, por favor.



Voy poniendo lo que dice.

Icke llama "The Cult" (La Secta) a las élites (NWO) (sionistas obviamente) y dice que el objetivo es la destrucción total de EEUU, Occidente y la extinción blanca con la expansión de China y el sistema comunista chino que está también dominado por The Cult. Para eso debilitan de todas las maneras posibles a EEUU y Europa.

Evolución humana al cuerpo 2.0 a través de las vacunas y las tecnologías de ultra-control. Transhumanismo. Posthumanismo.

Fin de los sexos, los géneros y la procreación. Creación artificial de especies mediante tecnología.

Destrucción social Soros comprando a los jueces para que se legalice el crimen y las calles se llenen de criminales. Open Societies, open borders, open ojete todo patrocinado por Soros (eso dice) para destruir Occidente y que vivamos en permanente miedo.

#BLM están financiados por The Cult, las mismas familias que eran racistas KKK esclavistas pero que ahora quieren acabar con la raza blanca.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (13 Feb 2022)

chocolate dijo:


> Entonces seremos foreros rivales durante 90 minutos al menos



fale


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (13 Feb 2022)

Greeek MF dijo:


> Voy poniendo lo que dice.
> 
> Icke llama "The Cult" a las élites (NWO) y dice que el objetivo es la destrucción total de EEUU, Occidente y la extinción blanca con la expansión de China y el sistema comunista chino que está también dominado por The Cult. Para eso debilitan de todas las maneras posibles a EEUU y Europa.
> 
> ...




encaja con lo que pienso
gracias por el resumen


----------



## Plvs Vltra (13 Feb 2022)

El como Alex Jones son disidencia controlada

Todo lo que no promueva el Antiguo Regimen Catolico es disidencia controlada


----------



## Azrael_II (13 Feb 2022)

Qué es The cult 

Y como se han hecho con el poder en China?


----------



## TengomasreservasqueFalete (13 Feb 2022)




----------



## nadie_importante (13 Feb 2022)

Greeek MF dijo:


> Voy poniendo lo que dice.
> 
> Icke llama "The Cult" a las élites (NWO) y dice que el objetivo es la destrucción total de EEUU, Occidente y la extinción blanca con la expansión de China y el sistema comunista chino que está también dominado por The Cult. Para eso debilitan de todas las maneras posibles a EEUU y Europa.
> 
> ...



Muy bueno el resumen, recoge todos los puntos que ha comentado (todavía me faltan unos 10 minutos por ver).

Buscan desmantelar los países occidentales (lo que denomina la sociedad occidental) a base de cumplir la agenda de "La Secta": debilitamiento, destrucción de valores, humanos 2.0 manipulados genéticamente, anular la familia (paternidad) y crear una sociedad putrefacta llena de crimen y controlada al modo chino (videovigilancia, tiranía, fin de las libertades y derechos individuales, etc), como parte de una sociedad globalizada. Buscan cruzificar a la raza blanca (BLM es parte de la agenda de "La Secta", como parte de este objetivo).

Básicamente, quieren esclavos bien controlados.

Buenísimo el palabro "Transgenda".


----------



## ray merryman (13 Feb 2022)

Y el timming para eso?


----------



## nadie_importante (13 Feb 2022)

ray merryman dijo:


> Y el timming para eso?



El timming es ahora, ya han empezado a desmantelar la frontera Sur de EEUU (el símil son la pateras y los "brazos abiertos" de Europa), la PLANdemia covid, las FALSI-vacunas (FAKE-Vaccines) y la supuesta guerra de Rusia (China) contra EEUU, lo que denomina la "Transgenda" de normalizar la perversión y lo antinatural, sólo son diferentes excusas para confundir, debilitar e implantar ese mecanismo de vigilancia y control de la agenda de La Secta.

Dice que todo es lo mismo, y que son etapas para llegar al mismo objetivo.


----------



## Greeek MF (13 Feb 2022)

nadie_importante dijo:


> Muy bueno el resumen, recoge todos los puntos que ha comentado (todavía me faltan unos 10 minutos por ver).
> 
> Buscan desmantelar los países occidentales (lo que denomina la sociedad occidental) a base de cumplir la agenda de "La Secta": debilitamiento, destrucción de valores, anuar la familia (paternidad) y crear una sociedad putrefacta llena de crimen y controlada al modo chino (videovigilancia, tiranía, fin de las libertades y derechos individuales, etc), como parte de una sociedad globalizada. Buscan cruzificar a la raza blanca (BLM es parte de la agenda de "La Secta", como parte de este objetivo).
> 
> Buenísimo el palabro "Transgenda".



Yo ahora estoy viendo este otro vídeo más reciente de antesdeayer.



https://www.banned.video/watch?id=62062e0fcd19a10c428bc4e3


----------



## Greeek MF (13 Feb 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Qué es The cult
> 
> Y como se han hecho con el poder en China?



China es un desarrollo de la judiada personificada en Kissinger que negoció todo el desarrollo industrial en los 70 con Mao. Convirtieron China en su fábrica para ganar mil veces más con salarios de arroz. Y lo de tener el control de China no lo sé, pero la judiada está aliada con todos los enemigos de los blancos. Asiáticos, moros, negros, panchos, etc. Han creado la alianza antiblanca.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (13 Feb 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Es un desinformador sano descojonandose de la gente





Que esperas de un tío que apareció en plena TV diciendo que era Jesucristo


----------



## Asurbanipal (13 Feb 2022)

Icke inventa demasiadas cosas. Que me devuelvan las horas que desperdicié leyendo su libro.


----------



## Greeek MF (13 Feb 2022)

Asurbanipal dijo:


> Icke inventa demasiadas cosas. Que me devuelvan las horas que desperdicié leyendo su libro.



Anda que tú que eres el megamagufo hipocondríaco taradisimo y rojo de mierda.


----------



## Pulp (13 Feb 2022)

Al menos podrías haber copiado y pegado el texto traducido.


----------



## Asurbanipal (13 Feb 2022)

Greeek MF dijo:


> Anda que tú que eres el megamagufo hipocondríaco taradisimo y rojo de mierda.



Apasionante.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (13 Feb 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> Que esperas de un tío que apareció en plena TV diciendo que era Jesucristo



Mira que espero poco de él, pero esto me supera


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (13 Feb 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Qué es The cult
> 
> Y como se han hecho con el poder en China?



Parece que the cult es la secta satánica sionista y controlar un país tan fácil como infiltrar y dominar un partido político y si encima en China es único pues más fácil todavía. Aunque más de la mitad del caballo de Troya del dominio del partido lo supone la ideología de serie comunista inventada y exportada por la secta satánica sionista.


----------



## Tales90 (13 Feb 2022)

Greeek MF dijo:


> Es un tocho en inglés pero este tío sabe de verdad.
> 
> Esto es lo que va a ocurrir.
> 
> ...



Pesetero ice es un estafador,... No hay más


----------



## jaimitoabogado (13 Feb 2022)

no veo resumen .

te dejo mi reporte amigo


----------



## al loro (13 Feb 2022)

Me espero al resumen de Parcerisa.


----------



## Vasili Záitsev (13 Feb 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Qué es The cult
> 
> Y como se han hecho con el poder en China?



Parece raro que un país como china de etnia han ideología maoísta y ascendencia profética taoísta , vaya a proliferar una cosa tan occidental.

Mas bien parece que ha cogido todos los miedos de los cristianos americanos y los a juntado en un batiburrillo inconexo.


----------



## Greeek MF (13 Feb 2022)

jaimitoabogado dijo:


> no veo resumen .
> 
> te dejo mi reporte amigo





al loro dijo:


> Me espero al resumen de Parcerisa.



Tenéis dos resúmenes en la página 2.


----------



## alas97 (13 Feb 2022)

todos sois mu jóvenes por aquí.

recuerdo cuando el "magufo" hablo de la conspiración de los "led" por el bien del planeta.

LO CLAVOOOOOOOOO.

mi consejo, no hagáis caso de los locos, pero tomen nota de lo que dicen. ahí está la miga.


----------



## nadie_importante (13 Feb 2022)

alas97 dijo:


> todos sois mu jóvenes por aquí.
> 
> recuerdo cuando el "magufo" hablo de la conspiración de los "led" por el bien del planeta.
> 
> ...



¿Algún enlace o explicación de la conspiración de los LED?


----------



## DEREC (13 Feb 2022)

En el primer minuto ya te sueltan noseque de inversiones con elevada rentabilidad...Suena a vendehumos Scam.


----------



## alas97 (13 Feb 2022)

nadie_importante dijo:


> ¿Algún enlace o explicación de la conspiración de los LED?



muy viejo tío la verdad. Todas estas chorradas de autos eléctricos, policía aporreando tu puerta por la mascarilla, estado totalitario, etc. lo decía el icke por allá del 2005.

si te hago una lista no acabaría nunca.

tuvo hasta una serie en history channel hablando de los reptilianos, ya te puedes imaginar.

que tiempos.

Pero si, obviando a los lagartos estelares reina de Inglaterra incluida lo clavo en casi todo.

En esa epoca estuve con unos locos canadienses que consumían plata para no enfermarse y decían que su país iba a implantar una dictadura sanitaria. en fin.
a los locos no se les puede hacer caso, pero...... ahí lo dejo.... el consumo de cannabis hasta en pastelillos te lleva a otras dimensiones o realidades alternas. digo yo


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (13 Feb 2022)

Vasili Záitsev dijo:


> Parece raro que un país como china de etnia han ideología maoísta y ascendencia profética taoísta , vaya a proliferar una cosa tan occidental.
> 
> Mas bien parece que ha cogido todos los miedos de los cristianos americanos y los a juntado en un batiburrillo inconexo.



Sí claro y qué es el maoísmo si no un subproducto de algo tan occidental como el comunismo????


----------



## Vasili Záitsev (13 Feb 2022)

Neosarraceno1 dijo:


> Sí claro y qué es el maoísmo si no un subproducto de algo tan occidental como el comunismo????



Es una versión china del comunismo , pero por su condición asiática cerrada y hermética desde 1950 , deberíamos de suponer que la secta esta estuviese desarrollada antes del mao .¿no?


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (13 Feb 2022)

Vasili Záitsev dijo:


> Es una versión china del comunismo , pero por su condición asiática cerrada y hermética desde 1950 , deberíamos de suponer que la secta esta estuviese desarrollada antes del mao .¿no?



Con cerrada y hermética que quieres decir...que no hablaban con nadie? ¿ No tuvo tratados ni relaciones ni influencia con países comunistas, capitalistas...? No se juntaban con nadie?
Cerrada y hermética su sociedad no sus clases dirigentes.


----------



## Greeek MF (13 Feb 2022)

Neosarraceno1 dijo:


> Con cerrada y hermética que quieres decir...que no hablaban con nadie? ¿ No tuvo tratados ni relaciones ni influencia con países comunistas, capitalistas...? No se juntaban con nadie?
> Cerrada y hermética su sociedad no sus clases dirigentes.



Mucho más cerrados al debate o la oposición, En Europa del Este hubo un poco de apertura, en China o Corea del Norte ya ves. Tiranía brutal y te matan a la mínima. En el Este un poco menos. Y lo mismo en cuanto a transparencia, un poco más. En China CERO, tiranía brutalísima desde los 50.


----------



## Vasili Záitsev (13 Feb 2022)

Neosarraceno1 dijo:


> Con cerrada y hermética que quieres decir...que no hablaban con nadie? ¿ No tuvo tratados ni relaciones ni influencia con países comunistas, capitalistas...? No se juntaban con nadie?
> Cerrada y hermética su sociedad no sus clases dirigentes.



No que si no eres de la etnia han , no eres ni funcionario .
Si no eres conocido de maoístas ,no vas a gobernar .
Vamos lo que se suele entender de hermético , (si no te conozco , no vas a mandar ni en tu bloque ).
**que tienes que ser de familia , ideología y recomendado,

hermético : sellado que no entra ni el aire ...


----------



## Yakuza (13 Feb 2022)

nadie_importante dijo:


> Muy bueno el resumen, recoge todos los puntos que ha comentado (todavía me faltan unos 10 minutos por ver).
> 
> Buscan desmantelar los países occidentales (lo que denomina la sociedad occidental) a base de cumplir la agenda de "La Secta": debilitamiento, destrucción de valores, humanos 2.0 manipulados genéticamente, anular la familia (paternidad) y crear una sociedad putrefacta llena de crimen y controlada al modo chino (videovigilancia, tiranía, fin de las libertades y derechos individuales, etc), como parte de una sociedad globalizada. Buscan cruzificar a la raza blanca (BLM es parte de la agenda de "La Secta", como parte de este objetivo).
> 
> ...



Y que eso no está sucediendo dicen algunos indigentes mentales del este nuestro forro.


----------



## REVOLUCION_CASERA (13 Feb 2022)

la verdad. que le den por culo a occidente, yo no me voy a pelear por el, vivo rodeado de subnormales y me he cansado de avisar de lo que viene.


----------



## Yakuza (13 Feb 2022)

y quien te crees que es el NWO?


----------



## Caddy (13 Feb 2022)

Greeek MF dijo:


> Voy poniendo lo que dice.
> 
> Icke llama "The Cult" (La Secta) a las élites (NWO) (sionistas obviamente) y dice que el objetivo es la destrucción total de EEUU, Occidente y la extinción blanca con la expansión de China y el sistema comunista chino que está también dominado por The Cult. Para eso debilitan de todas las maneras posibles a EEUU y Europa.
> 
> ...



Joder, qué mal rollo.


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (13 Feb 2022)

Vasili Záitsev dijo:


> No que si no eres de la etnia han , no eres ni funcionario .
> Si no eres conocido de maoístas ,no vas a gobernar .
> Vamos lo que se suele entender de hermético , (si no te conozco , no vas a mandar ni en tu bloque ).
> **que tienes que ser de familia , ideología y recomendado,
> ...



¿ Y cuando dejó de ser "tan hermético" el maoísmo dentro del partido comunista chino para que el mismo maoísmo cayera en desgracia y se impusieran otras visiones y tendencias dentro del partido?


----------



## Vasili Záitsev (13 Feb 2022)

Neosarraceno1 dijo:


> ¿ Y cuando dejó de ser "tan hermético" el maoísmo dentro del partido comunista chino para que el mismo maoísmo cayera en desgracia y se impusieran otras visiones y tendencias dentro del partido?



¿Que tiene que ver?

No se si no lo entiendes o me vacilas .

¿eres nuevo y estas haciendo méritos ?


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (13 Feb 2022)

Vasili Záitsev dijo:


> ¿Que tiene que ver?
> 
> No se si no lo entiendes o me vacilas .



Pues mucho, el que parece no entender eres tu , ni China era tan hermética como para no abrazar el occidental comunismo y una vez comunista el maoísmo no llegó a ser tan hermético como para abrazar el occidental capitalismo.


----------



## Vasili Záitsev (13 Feb 2022)

Neosarraceno1 dijo:


> Pues mucho, el que parece no entender eres tu , ni China era tan hermética como para no abrazar el occidental comunismo y una vez comunista el maoísmo no llegó a ser tan hermético como para abrazar el occidental capitalismo.



Y eso que tiene que ver con que el partido único , sus gobernantes y su sociedad sea hermética ?

que si que has cojido la palabra comunismo capitalismo para retorcerla y hacerme creer que es una democracia liberal con plenas oportunidades y inclusión 
pos vale dos duros para ti ale


----------



## JulaiRastrez (13 Feb 2022)

descubrí esta página allá por el 2007, lo van clavando...
Hay que bucear en los distintos epígrafes para atisbar la que se viene.



Los proyectos y planes de los Dueños del Mundo


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (13 Feb 2022)

Vasili Záitsev dijo:


> Y eso que tiene que ver con que el partido único , sus gobernantes y su sociedad sea hermética ?



Que no son herméticos ni históricamente ( lo fueron mucho antes) ni ideológicamente, es un gobierno dictatorial que no es lo mismo. La China de hoy es precisamente el sistema ideado por la secta satánica sionista ( esa que te suena a conspiranoia)al poco de inventar el comunismo en Europa y mucho antes de que China fuera comunista. Viene en los escritos y los planes de la masonería la hibridación del capitalismo y comunismo. Y no es solo en un orden , también en el inverso que es lo que está pasando en occidente, su comunistización su transformación en un orden totalitario en el que solo se empieza a permitir y se permitirá un pensamiento único.


----------



## Alficoz (13 Feb 2022)

¿Qué libros recomiendas?


----------



## chocolate (13 Feb 2022)

Copón, se le está poniendo cara de reptil (por cierto, nótese el cuadro con mi avatar que es la portada de su último libro )


----------



## Ufo (13 Feb 2022)

Plvs Vltra dijo:


> El como Alex Jones son disidencia controlada
> 
> Todo lo que no promueva el *Antiguo Regimen Catolico *es disidencia controlada



O eres cura o eres tonto


----------



## Marco Porcio (13 Feb 2022)

nadie_importante dijo:


> Muy bueno el resumen, recoge todos los puntos que ha comentado (todavía me faltan unos 10 minutos por ver).
> 
> Buscan desmantelar los países occidentales (lo que denomina la sociedad occidental) a base de cumplir la agenda de "La Secta": debilitamiento, destrucción de valores, humanos 2.0 manipulados genéticamente, anular la familia (paternidad) y crear una sociedad putrefacta llena de crimen y controlada al modo chino (videovigilancia, tiranía, fin de las libertades y derechos individuales, etc), como parte de una sociedad globalizada. Buscan cruzificar a la raza blanca (BLM es parte de la agenda de "La Secta", como parte de este objetivo).
> 
> ...



Se os olvida decir que eso es lo que van a INTENTAR, no a conseguir. La chapucera y precipitada agenda 2030 va a fracasar estrepitosamente, es mas, ya lo está haciendo por todo lo que están acelerando. En unos años acabaremos volviendo a una especie de edad media, al feudalismo, y cada pueblo ira a lo suyo. Cada uno a labrar sus tierras con animales y a vivir de lo que produce como tiene que ser.

La historia es un constante asalto a los cielos y a dios por toda esta puta gente sierva del mal, y siempre acaban fracasando. Esto ya ha pasado cientos de veces en la historia.


----------



## Elbrujo (13 Feb 2022)

Greeek MF dijo:


> Voy poniendo lo que dice.
> 
> Icke llama "The Cult" (La Secta) a las élites (NWO) (sionistas obviamente) y dice que el objetivo es la destrucción total de EEUU, Occidente y la extinción blanca con la expansión de China y el sistema comunista chino que está también dominado por The Cult. Para eso debilitan de todas las maneras posibles a EEUU y Europa.
> 
> ...



Parece disparatado y de locos. Luego miras las ultimas decadas y te quedas en shock


----------



## Barracuda (13 Feb 2022)

Plvs Vltra dijo:


> El como Alex Jones son disidencia controlada
> 
> Todo lo que no promueva el Antiguo Regimen Catolico es disidencia controlada



Dicen que la disidencia controlada tiene que decir el 90% de verdad para meter su 10% de mentiras interesadas, la cosa es saber por donde cojea.
Por cierto vaya descojone el ALex jons vendiendo raciones del fin del mundo


----------



## Orífero (13 Feb 2022)

Obviamente la culpa de todo es de China... Por no querer que los anglosionistas se sigan comprando el mundo con sus papeles y querer hacer los tratos en otras monedas. En éstas, que como a China-Rusia no se las puede invadir fácilmente, se cae el tinglado. Solución sionista: Nos cargamos la población y la sustituimos por una más manejable y acostumbrada a la pobreza.

Y la culpa es de China naturalmente. Y de Rusia.


----------



## Setapéfranses (13 Feb 2022)

Plvs Vltra dijo:


> El como Alex Jones son disidencia controlada
> 
> Todo lo que no promueva el Antiguo Regimen Catolico es disidencia controlada



cOntrolled opposition.


----------



## Elbrujo (13 Feb 2022)

alas97 dijo:


> todos sois mu jóvenes por aquí.
> 
> recuerdo cuando el "magufo" hablo de la conspiración de los "led" por el bien del planeta.
> 
> ...



Conspiracion de los led? Eso que es?


----------



## Pajarotto (13 Feb 2022)

Greeek MF dijo:


> Voy poniendo lo que dice.
> 
> Icke llama "The Cult" (La Secta) a las élites (NWO) (sionistas obviamente) y dice que el objetivo es la destrucción total de EEUU, Occidente y la extinción blanca con la expansión de China y el sistema comunista chino que está también dominado por The Cult. Para eso debilitan de todas las maneras posibles a EEUU y Europa.
> 
> ...



Pues no ha dicho ninguna mentira.

Pero tampoco dice nada nuevo.


----------



## Marco Porcio (13 Feb 2022)

Barracuda dijo:


> dice que la disidencia controlada tiene que decir el 90% de verdad para meter su 10% de mentiras interesadas, la cosa es saber por donde cojea.
> Por cierto vaya descojone el ALex jons vendiendo raciones del fin del mundo



Así ha sido siempre, para engañar tienes que meter las mentiras con una gran parte de verdad, para que tarden el mayor tiempo el pillarte (siempre se encuentran las mentiras). Por eso mismamente en la biblia esta casi todo explicado pero no del todo, con varias mentiras.


----------



## Barracuda (13 Feb 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Conspiracion de los led? Eso que es?


----------



## Giles Amaury (13 Feb 2022)

Neosarraceno1 dijo:


> Parece que the cult es la secta satánica sionista y controlar un país tan fácil...



Los únicos The Cult de verdad que hay son estos:


----------



## Greeek MF (13 Feb 2022)

chocolate dijo:


> Copón, se le está poniendo cara de reptil (por cierto, nótese el cuadro con mi avatar que es la portada de su último libro )
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 942649



Habéis empatado en el 96" no me jodas.


----------



## alas97 (13 Feb 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Conspiracion de los led? Eso que es?



La antesala de lo que estamos viviendo.

todo empezo con la bombilla incandescente.







El icker no le salió de los cojones cambiar está por los led, y la policía se personó en su casa. ahí empieza la historia donde greta aparece en nuestros días.

Como dije, es una historia larga y aburrida. donde nadie le creía pero hoy es un hecho.

Tu pregunta en el foro cuantos tienen leds y cuantos siguen con la bombilla incandescente. 

Prepárate.


----------



## Conde Duckula (13 Feb 2022)

Hay una cosa que no me cuadra de la verdad según David Icke.
Vamos a ver. La élite tine dos niveles de depravación entiendo.
En el menos poderoso son pedófilos. Y se pirran por niños y niñas blanquitos. De hecho cundo les pillan siempre es con blanquitos.
El más raro y poderoso son esos que torturan y sacrifican a niños para, usando la energía que desprende su dolor y muerte, canalizar a los reptiles de la 4ª dimensión. Ritos donde también los prefieren blanquitos por su glándula pineal más desarrollada.
Todo esto según este señor.
Pero luego, también, quieren extinguir la raza blanca.
Algo no cuadra, a no ser que planeen dejar granjas donde producir blanquitos como ganado.


----------



## 34Pepe (13 Feb 2022)

Copio x aquí también....

No pienso que haya una lllWW, tienen más a perder los globalistas que los nacionalistas, pero si creo que todo está pactado entre USA, EU, Rusia y China

Leí hace unos meses sobre lo que estamos viviendo, tensión en Ucrania, tropas en la frontera, estado preguerra....y la conclusión final era........la invasión de Taiwán por China!!!!

Era todo un teatro para que la mano izquierda capte nuestra atención mientras la mano derecha pactaba una invasión rápida con el beneplácito de todos. Se hablaba incluso de 2 o 3 bombas nucleres tácticas (a saber qué significa, supongo que minimizan la gravedad o normalizan las nukes)

Al liberarse la tensión por una zona alejada de todos, la opinión pública respiraría aliviada porque ha sido en otro lado, al final es cosa de chinos y sus chinadas, menos mal que no ha sido por aquí, allá se las compongan, y no, no vamos a meternos que bastante tenemos con lo nuestro

Que USA pierda algún portaviones entraba en la ecuación, no sé si antes o después de las nukes, pero todo tenía sentido para equiparar los daños y acabar pactando una paz que contentaría a todos cediendo Taiwán como lo menos malo

China zanjaría definitivamente y por consenso disimulado un tema que arrastra desde la secesión de Formosa, USA dejaría el liderato del mundo salvando la cara (si seguimos defendiendo Taiwán, dirán, la escalada será la destrucción del mundo), Rusia confirmaría el alejamiento de la OTAN de Ucrania y la apertura sin riesgo del NS2 y EU......

En EU no puede haber guerra, perderían negocio las tecnológicas, farmacéuticas, telecomunicaciones...es el mayor mercado del mundo

En todo caso se aprovecharía para recortar libertades, meter con calzador el nuevo iID, documento de identidad europeo que incluye la capacidad de almacenar contraseñas, historial médico, monedero criptomonedas (euro digital), posibilidad de accionarlo o desconectarlo si no cumples algún parámetro (vacunación, consumo Co2, impuestos al dia....)

En unos meses lo tendremos claro pero si se da lo anterior ya podemos dejar de votar hasta en la comunidad de vecinos

Mientras en IsPain......apertura libertades para pasar el 8M, cerrar en Semana Santa, abrir en el Orgullo Gay, cerrar en vacaciones, abrir la vuelta al cole, cerrar en Navidad y Reyes........y seguir robando, cobrando comisiones por vacunas, mascarillas, grafenar, grafenar, grafenar, pervertir a los niños con la normalización de la duda de género, visualizar LGTB como algo a lo que aspirar, acabar con las industrias que crean empleo (turismo, automoción, hostelería, ahora cárnicas....) defender la RBU, seguir mamoneando con Indra los resultados electorales, presentar como líderes a los más corruptos en cada partido y aquí paz y después gloria


----------



## mmm (13 Feb 2022)

alas97 dijo:


> La antesala de lo que estamos viviendo.
> 
> todo empezo con la bombilla incandescente.
> 
> ...



Y qué es lo reprobable de los Led según Icke (repito que le estimo)?


----------



## Greeek MF (13 Feb 2022)

JulaiRastrez dijo:


> descubrí esta página allá por el 2007, lo van clavando...
> Hay que bucear en los distintos epígrafes para atisbar la que se viene.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## uno_de_tantos (13 Feb 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> Que esperas de un tío que apareció en plena TV diciendo que era Jesucristo



Dice que es el hijo de dios, exactamente igual que lo dice un cura en una misa, exactamente igual que otros creyentes.


----------



## Giles Amaury (13 Feb 2022)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Algo no cuadra, a no ser que planeen dejar granjas donde producir blanquitos como ganado.



"Algo no cuadra" será más bien que "nada cuadra", que estáis hablando de los desvarios de un tío que dice que la reina de Gran Bretaña es un reptil.


----------



## CesareLombroso (13 Feb 2022)

Mis respetos a Sir. Icke.


----------



## alas97 (13 Feb 2022)

mmm dijo:


> Y qué es lo reprobable de los Led según Icke (repito que le estimo)?



Nada, que nos iban agobiar con el timo del calentamiento global hasta que lograran sus propósitos de una dictadura global.


----------



## Greeek MF (13 Feb 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> "Algo no cuadra" será más bien que "nada cuadra", que estáis hablando de los desvarios de un tío que dice que la reina de Gran Bretaña es un reptil.



Cuando veas una conferencia donde explica todo eso lo entenderás. Presenta tantas pruebas del pasado y culto al reptil de las élites babilónicas que te quedas flipado.


----------



## Giles Amaury (13 Feb 2022)

Greeek MF dijo:


> Cuando veas una conferencia donde explica todo eso lo entenderás. Presenta tantas pruebas del pasado y culto al reptil de las élites babilónicas que te quedas flipado.



Yo siempre que he escuchado David Icke me he quedado flipado pero no por lo que cuenta, me he quedado flipado por la cantidad de subnormales que se creen lo que cuenta.


----------



## Barracuda (13 Feb 2022)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Hay una cosa que no me cuadra de la verdad según David Icke.
> Vamos a ver. La élite tine dos niveles de depravación entiendo.
> En el menos poderoso son pedófilos. Y se pirran por niños y niñas blanquitos. De hecho cundo les pillan siempre es con blanquitos.
> El más raro y poderoso son esos que torturan y sacrifican a niños para, usando la energía que desprende su dolor y muerte, canalizar a los reptiles de la 4ª dimensión. Ritos donde también los prefieren blanquitos por su glándula pineal más desarrollada.
> ...



A ver, por conspiraciones que no sea, si aceptamos reptilianos también alta tecnología, según dicen después de la segunda guerra mundial se hizo un programa espacial secreto y que ya están con bases por todo el sistema solar y hay tropecientos nazis viviendo en marte que creen que la tierra ha sido destruida


----------



## Greeek MF (13 Feb 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Yo siempre que he escuchado David Icke me he quedado flipado pero no por lo que cuenta, me he quedado flipado por la cantidad de subnormales que se creen lo que cuenta.



Aquí nadie se cree nada hasta que no se comprueba. Se trata de informarse y estar atento a ver lo que te dicen. Icke ha llenado miles de conferencias en todo el mundo y ahora se demuestra que tenía razón. Por eso estás en este hilo, pese a ser un palurdo ignorante bocachancla de barriada marginal.


----------



## Eanur (13 Feb 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> Que esperas de un tío que apareció en plena TV diciendo que era Jesucristo



Acabo de ver el vídeo, no dice en ningún momento que sea Jesucristo...


----------



## Giles Amaury (13 Feb 2022)

Greeek MF dijo:


> Aquí nadie se cree nada hasta que no se comprueba. Se trata de informarse y estar atento a ver lo que te dicen. Icke ha llenado miles de conferencias en todo el mundo y ahora se demuestra que tenía razón. Por eso estás en este hilo, pese a ser un palurdo ignorante bocachancla de barriada marginal.



Venga, pues cuéntanos algo de eso que predijo David Icke que iba a pasar y ha pasado.


----------



## CesareLombroso (13 Feb 2022)

El plan illuminati es robar el alma de las personas literalmente, segun sus creencias se alimentan de las malas vibraciones y quieren grafenar y crear hibridos humanos que aniden el alma para robarsela luego, para eso estaria el grafeno y la nanotecnologia inyectada en las kakunas y toda la obsesion con irradiar el planeta con microondas. Segun esa teoria crearian hombres zombies sin voluntad para la esclavitud y el pensamiento colmena.

No es coña, y me temo que va a ser verdad, ya que todos los indicios llevan a ello y las elites no creen en la bondad sino en satan y todos esos seres. 

abro paraguas para lerdos pro sistema.


----------



## Greeek MF (13 Feb 2022)

Eanur dijo:


> Acabo de ver el vídeo, no dice en ningún momento que sea Jesucristo...



Lo dijo hace 30 años en la tele y todo el mundo se descojonaba de él. Ahora todo el mundo le busca y da miles de conferencias de 8 horas con llenazo tras llenazo.


----------



## Guapito_Sanchez (14 Feb 2022)

Greeek MF dijo:


> Lo dijo hace 30 años en la tele y todo el mundo se descojonaba de él. Ahora todo el mundo le busca y da miles de conferencias de 8 horas con llenazo tras llenazo.




¿Por qué va en chándal de Táctel?
¿Cómo es que ya era un viejo en 1991?
SI sabe todo esto, ¿no será él el que lo ha planeado?


----------



## CesareLombroso (14 Feb 2022)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Hay una cosa que no me cuadra de la verdad según David Icke.
> Vamos a ver. La élite tine dos niveles de depravación entiendo.
> En el menos poderoso son pedófilos. Y se pirran por niños y niñas blanquitos. De hecho cundo les pillan siempre es con blanquitos.
> El más raro y poderoso son esos que torturan y sacrifican a niños para, usando la energía que desprende su dolor y muerte, canalizar a los reptiles de la 4ª dimensión. Ritos donde también los prefieren blanquitos por su glándula pineal más desarrollada.
> ...





No la van a extinguir, dejaran a 4 docenas de purasangres para tenerlos de criadero ( el ario es el ser mas cercano de la creacion a Dios) y ellos lo saben bien. Somos los unicos que podemos plantarles cara y por eso nos aniquilan por nuestro cociente intelectual superior y por lo visto, segun esas teorias, nuestro adn esta capado y se podrian liberar partes de el de energia divina que estaria llegando del Sol para destapar algun poder que llevamos en el adn ( cuantas espirales del adn no se conoce para que son y osan llamar "adn basura") , por eso los chemtrails por una parte estarian filtrando esa informacion y por otra, se vacuna a los arios ( se han vacunado moronegradas, no verdad?) para castrar el adn de los niños para evitar que alguno de esos niños sea El Enviado ( otro Cristo moderno) cuyo adn resplandeceria al mas puro estilo Neo o Superman, por eso la obsesion de vacunar a todos, para matar al Cristo como Herodes mando matar a todos los niños para intentar aniquilar a Cristo que estaria entre alguno de ellos.

Esta es la teoria que he visto en videos y foros y me da que es cierta, ya que como repito, todos los indicios llevan a creerla, por la persecucion, involucion de toda racionalidad, normalizacion de toda perversion satanica etc.


----------



## CesareLombroso (14 Feb 2022)

Guapito_Sanchez dijo:


> ¿Por qué va en chándal de Táctel?
> ¿Cómo es que ya era un viejo en 1991?
> SI sabe todo esto, ¿no será él el que lo ha planeado?





A: viene de Las Barranquillas
B: resultado organico derivado de la respuesta A 
C: Se lo dije yo en 1990


----------



## Greeek MF (14 Feb 2022)

Guapito_Sanchez dijo:


> ¿Por qué va en chándal de Táctel?
> ¿Cómo es que ya era un viejo en 1991?
> SI sabe todo esto, ¿no será él el que lo ha planeado?



Jajaja porque era un tronao en chándal. Es muy buen tío, adorable, pero lo que decía en esos años le dio fama de puto loco. Lo raro es que al final acabara triunfando. Puedes ver una conferencia suya de 8 horas y te quedas con la boca abierta de todo lo que te cuenta con evidencias obvias sobre quién manda en el mundo.


----------



## Eanur (14 Feb 2022)

Greeek MF dijo:


> Lo dijo hace 30 años en la tele y todo el mundo se descojonaba de él. Ahora todo el mundo le busca y da miles de conferencias de 8 horas con llenazo tras llenazo.



De nuevo, en ese video no dice en ningún momento que sea Jesucristo... 
Lo que sí dice es que, como todos, él también es hijo de Dios y que todos, como tales, tenemos capacidad de alterar el mundo con nuestras emociones y pensamientos.


----------



## Pollepolle (14 Feb 2022)

Greeek MF dijo:


> Voy poniendo lo que dice.
> 
> Icke llama "The Cult" (La Secta) a las élites (NWO) (sionistas obviamente) y dice que el objetivo es la destrucción total de EEUU, Occidente y la extinción blanca con la expansión de China y el sistema comunista chino que está también dominado por The Cult. Para eso debilitan de todas las maneras posibles a EEUU y Europa.
> 
> ...



Ese tio debe leer todos los dias burbuja porqur dice esactamente las mismas chorradas que los magufos del floro.


----------



## Greeek MF (14 Feb 2022)

Eanur dijo:


> De nuevo, en ese video no dice en ningún momento que sea Jesucristo...
> Lo que sí dice es que, como todos, él también es hijo de Dios y que todos, como tales, tenemos capacidad de alterar el mundo con nuestras emociones y pensamientos.



En esta se descojonan de ñel hasta el presentador en plan mala leche como Sardá con un friki.

Era un frikazo y lo sigue siendo, pero en el covid y el desarrollo del NWO lo ha clavado.


----------



## CesareLombroso (14 Feb 2022)

Dios te oiga, pero de momento van ganando y han vacuñado a casi todos los europeos. Plan Kalergi a todo trapo y psoe con el turbo puesto como brazo ejecutor. CHAROS NO


----------



## TedKord (14 Feb 2022)

¿¿Y se puede saber por qué The Cult quieren destruir a la raza blanca y Europa?? ¿Qué ganan con ello?


----------



## CesareLombroso (14 Feb 2022)

Alficoz dijo:


> ¿Qué libros recomiendas?



pasarse por aqui:








Expertos en tema arcontes/matrix y entes chupaenergia, os invoco en hilo maestro 33


Amigos, A ver, me estoy leyendo libros de Freixedo tras haber leido el de El Arconte. Ya habia visto a Freixedo en videos de 1990. A ver analicemos, segun esa teoria y la de los visitantes, habria un "semidios" que seria el que contacto a los judios y a los aztecas en el año -3000 aprox. OK...




www.burbuja.info










Los dioses martirizarán a sus rebaños de fieles coviadictos hasta el extermino. ¿Por qué? Explicación inside.


El artículo es de Juan del Enzina, publicado en ácratas porque es tan alucinatorio que merece atención. De hecho, personajes como el psicólogo Enrique Pérez (el experto en "negative priming") dicen prácticamente lo mismo. Por cierto, los comentarios no tienen desperdicio. Un técnico asiduo de...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Greeek MF (14 Feb 2022)

TedKord dijo:


> ¿¿Y se puede saber por qué The Cult quieren destruir a la raza blanca y Europa?? ¿Qué ganan con ello?



Primero porque los judíos no se consideran blancos sino perseguidos hace milenios por los blancos.

Igual que el resto del planeta, que han sido todos invadidos, saqueados, esclavizados, asesinados, conquistados por los blancos muchos siglos.

En primer lugar quieren venganza judía. Lo demás, pues hay todo tipo de teorías, pero si su plan es implantar una sociedad tecnológica robótica o humano-robótica, quieren reducir población y dejar de gastar los recursos naturales, los suelos, el agua, el petróleo, minerales de todo tipo, etc.

Quieren follarse a los blancos en primer lugar, luego a los demás. Eso dice Icke literalmente. Los que más consumen y contaminan son los blancos. Hay muchas razones, todas hipótesis.


----------



## CesareLombroso (14 Feb 2022)

Ahi y segun un doctor gabacho mason, en su video de 1995 como sabras dice" usamos microondas para crear la matanza ( era Ruanda, Congo o alguna moronegrada que no recuerdo) y si, la vacuñacion es genocidio, almacidio en el ultimo lugar y genocidio para los que palman mientras tanto de repentitis.

Esos generales eran masones todos, el unico general en los que creo eran Degrelle y Franco.


----------



## JulaiRastrez (14 Feb 2022)

Greeek MF dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 942702



Se ha dejado una parte de abajo que va al día:

"Utilizar virus manipulados genéticamente para incorporar genes modifidados en el ADN de los individuos, sin su conocimiento y contra su voluntad. La mutación genética se propagaría exactamente como una epidemia".


----------



## Freedomfighter (14 Feb 2022)

He visto el vídeo entero y me ha gustado, creo que ese hombre tiene razón, todo el proceso actual se basa en la degeneración de nuestra sociedad por distintos flancos.... el feminazismo, la exaltación de la transexualidad, al aborto, la inmigración descontrolada, el aumento de violencia en nuestras calles, sumado a la plandemia COVID y ahora el conflicto ruso/USA/UE.... convergen TODOS en un mismo punto y objetivo, reducir nuestra sociedad a cenizas, estamos siendo testigos, y lo que es peor, cooperantes de nuestro propio GENOCIDIO como civilización.


----------



## chocolate (14 Feb 2022)

Me lo acabo de ver entero que además viene bien para mejorar el inglés que el Icke tiene una pronunciación que ni Muzzi.







Pone en contexto muchas cosas, el tema de la guerra, como las élites quieren debilitar USA a través de las inyecciones, apertura de fronteras, BLM, más crimenes (vamos, igual que en Europa).

Que el target es crear un humano 2.0, erradicar la reproducción natural y que nos gobierne una IA. Masmajos esta élite


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (14 Feb 2022)

Greeek MF dijo:


> Voy poniendo lo que dice.
> 
> Icke llama "The Cult" (La Secta) a las élites (NWO) (sionistas obviamente) y dice que el objetivo es la destrucción total de EEUU, Occidente y la extinción blanca con la expansión de China y el sistema comunista chino que está también dominado por The Cult. Para eso debilitan de todas las maneras posibles a EEUU y Europa.
> 
> ...



Pues vale, todo eso ya lo sabía yo sin necesidad de haber escuchado en mi vida a David Icke. Hay decenas de youtuber y no youtuber diciendo lo mismo desde hace tiempo. Aquí en España tenemos a Sevillano, que por lo que se ve está bastante mas avanzado que este, a parte de que lo que dice lo estamos viendo con nuestros propios ojos, ahora mismo eso ya está en la calle.

No le quito su mérito porque tengo entendido que ya decía esto desde hace mucho, pero a día de hoy eso ya está a la vista de todos.


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (14 Feb 2022)




----------



## Ancient Warrior (14 Feb 2022)

Eanur dijo:


> Acabo de ver el vídeo, no dice en ningún momento que sea Jesucristo...


----------



## ATARAXIO (14 Feb 2022)

Los magufos son más creíbles que el telediario , necesariamente algo raro tiene que estar pasando


----------



## frenlib (14 Feb 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Qué es The cult
> 
> Y como se han hecho con el poder en China?



Son los masones.


----------



## qbit (14 Feb 2022)

Neosarraceno1 dijo:


> Sí claro y qué es el maoísmo si no un subproducto de algo tan occidental como el comunismo????



El comunismo no es algo occidental realmente sino judío, y esto no es occidental, sino oriental. La mentalidad judaica del kahal que la llevaron cuando inventaron el comunismo es contraria a la mentalidad occidental, que es individualista y amante de la libertad y la creatividad. Europa es los filósofos y matemáticos griegos, el racionalismo, el individualismo. Lo oriental y lo semítico es la intolerancia religiosa, la tiranía, todos a obedecer al amo, el comunismo.


----------



## Felson (14 Feb 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Qué es The cult
> 
> Y como se han hecho con el poder en China?


----------



## NPCpremiun (14 Feb 2022)

Puestos a magufear . . .


----------



## Conde Duckula (14 Feb 2022)

Greeek MF dijo:


> En esta se descojonan de ñel hasta el presentador en plan mala leche como Sardá con un friki.
> 
> Era un frikazo y lo sigue siendo, pero en el covid y el desarrollo del NWO lo ha clavado.



A mi me parece que eso que hacía Sardá era de un hijo de perra. Tú puedes no creer en lo que dice un pavo, pero tienes que tratarle con respeto, porque no hacerlo es insultar a los que le creen. Si crees que un tipo dice una tontería deberías rebatirle convenientemente y si no estás dispuesto a eso, mejor no le invites. Y si crees que está loco, tampoco le invites, habla con las autoridades. Y aún en el respeto se puede conservar el humor. Pero Sardá hacia cosas como subir los pies a la mesa y similares.
Recuerdo una entrevista de Sardá con un tipo donde hacía estas cosas. Lo peor es que empiezan haciendo eso con frikis y lo acaban haciendo con gente con la que sencillamente no congenian.

Es el peor exponente del catalán y lo peor es que muchos catalanes con pocas neuronas lo han adoptado como modelo.


----------



## McMax (14 Feb 2022)

Es el JL British


----------



## Picard (14 Feb 2022)

Mezclar tremendas burradas con verdades como puños. El paradigma de la desinformación, y de conseguir meter en el mismo saco a los pirados que a los que descubren la verdad. Así lo llevan haciendo décadas, y más cercanamente lo hemos podido 'saborear' con el coronacirco.


----------



## angel2929 (14 Feb 2022)

chocolate dijo:


> Me lo acabo de ver entero que además viene bien para mejorar el inglés que el Icke tiene una pronunciación que ni Muzzi.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 942826
> 
> ...



que nos gobierne una IA?

Anda como en la serie de ridly sctoot de Criados por Lobos de hbo max (ya 2º temporada disponible)


----------



## Triyuga (14 Feb 2022)

*Los camioneros están ganando: los cambios en las medidas de COVID-19 en las fronteras de Canadá se anunciarán la próxima semana*





VT.- El ministro de Salud canadiense, Jean-Yves Duclos, dice que el gobierno federal anunciará cambios en las medidas de COVID-19 en las fronteras de Canadá la próxima semana, informó National Newswatch.
Los camioneros, que han bloqueado el distrito del parlamento en la capital de Canadá, Ottawa, y que han bloqueado cuatro de los principales puertos de entrada al país, esperan que el gobierno haya escuchado sus súplicas y elimine el mandato de vacunación transfronteriza de los camioneros que entró en vigor el 15 de enero. El mandato fue el catalizador de las protestas que recorren el país y muchos otros países.










Los camioneros están ganando: los cambios en las medidas de COVID-19 en las fronteras de Canadá se anunciarán la próxima semana







www.alertadigital.com


----------



## Triyuga (14 Feb 2022)

En Australia tambien:

*Multitudinaria protesta del Freedom Convoy australiano contra la tiranía Covid*





Los manifestantes se reunieron en la Casa del Parlamento en la capital australiana, Canberra, el sábado, exigiendo el fin de las medidas contra el coronavirus. Los manifestantes, que llegaron en camiones, automóviles y autobuses durante la última semana, habían acampado en un recinto ferial cercano.
Las imágenes de video de la manifestación mostraron multitudes de personas entrando a la ciudad y reuniéndose frente al parlamento. La reportera de 7News, Jennifer Bechwati, describió la reunión como “una de las protestas más grandes que he visto”.










Multitudinaria protesta del Freedom Convoy australiano contra la tiranía Covid







www.alertadigital.com


----------



## HaCHa (14 Feb 2022)

Cuando abres el discurso con un anuncio-sintonía que aserta, literalmente, un "te hacemos millonario y superlisto si mueves 4000 cucas como nosotros te digamos" ya está claro que todo lo que va después no es más que cháchara de vendehumos y cantamañanas para el desplume de los incautos y los borregos que todavía te hacen casito.

Pero lo gordo es que a los cinco minutos te arrancas a magufear. El puto colmo. ¿Es que no tenéis entre vuestras fuentes ni a un fulano medianamente serio, todo tienen que ser estrafalarios paranoicos de la élite bolivariano-reptiliana judía?


----------



## chortinator (14 Feb 2022)

Lo que esta claro es que si nos uniesemos todos, estas elites tendrian los dias contados, y ellos lo saben, por eso fomentan el odio

blancos contra negros y viceversa

hombres contra mujeres y viceversa

y asi unos contra otros, el divide y venceras....


----------



## Baconfino (14 Feb 2022)

David y sus marcianadas


----------



## Triyuga (14 Feb 2022)

*Varias aseguradoras continúan revelando aumentos preocupantes en las indemnizaciones de **seguros de vida*





La aseguradora holandesa Aegon, que hace dos tercios de su negocio en los Estados Unidos, dijo que sus reclamaciones en las Américas en el tercer trimestre fueron de 111 millones de dólares, frente a los 31 millones de dólares del año anterior.
Las aseguradoras estadounidenses MetLife y Prudential Financial también dijeron que aumentaron las reclamaciones de seguros de vida. Old Mutual de Sudáfrica utilizó una mayor parte de sus provisiones pandémicas para pagar siniestros y la reaseguradora Munich Re elevó su estimación de 2021 de siniestros de vida y salud por COVID-19 de 400 millones a 600 millones de euros.
Aegon informa un aumento del 258 por ciento en los pagos de las pólizas de seguro de vida. Aunque Aegon no asegura a todo el país, obviamente, este punto de datos debería estar generando alarmas entre aquellas personas que prestan atención.
Sin embargo, los conjuntos de datos aún no se han puesto al día con la realidad de lo que está sucediendo en febrero de 2022.










Varias aseguradoras continúan revelando aumentos preocupantes en las indemnizaciones de seguros de vida







www.alertadigital.com


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (14 Feb 2022)

qbit dijo:


> El comunismo no es algo occidental realmente sino judío, y esto no es occidental, sino oriental. La mentalidad judaica del kahal que la llevaron cuando inventaron el comunismo es contraria a la mentalidad occidental, que es individualista y amante de la libertad y la creatividad. Europa es los filósofos y matemáticos griegos, el racionalismo, el individualismo. Lo oriental y lo semítico es la intolerancia religiosa, la tiranía, todos a obedecer al amo, el comunismo.



Occidente mu güeno Oriente mu malo...tan güeno, superior y libre es Occidente que aquí no prosperó er comunismo y lo de la totalizarizacion y comunistización de Ejpaña y orcidente es un mito, nuestra mentalidá superior nos blinda ante er comunismo, semos la rasa y la curtura superió.

La secta satánica sionista sabía perfectamente donde calaría mejor su modelo.


----------



## ivanito (14 Feb 2022)

¿Este tío no es el que se puso como un cerdo de gordo gracias a la pasta que sacaba a los inveciles que iban a sus conferencias?

Al menos Alex Jones siempre estuvo gordo.


----------



## ivanito (14 Feb 2022)

Greeek MF dijo:


> Voy poniendo lo que dice.
> 
> Icke llama "The Cult" (La Secta) a las élites (NWO) (sionistas obviamente) y dice que el objetivo es la destrucción total de EEUU, Occidente y la extinción blanca con la expansión de China y el sistema comunista chino que está también dominado por The Cult. Para eso debilitan de todas las maneras posibles a EEUU y Europa.
> 
> ...



O sea que el mundo será destruido por una persona que roza la tumba.


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (14 Feb 2022)

qbit dijo:


> El comunismo no es algo occidental realmente sino judío, y esto no es occidental, sino oriental. La mentalidad judaica del kahal que la llevaron cuando inventaron el comunismo es contraria a la mentalidad occidental, que es individualista y amante de la libertad y la creatividad. Europa es los filósofos y matemáticos griegos, el racionalismo, el individualismo. Lo oriental y lo semítico es la intolerancia religiosa, la tiranía, todos a obedecer al amo, el comunismo.



Occidente mu güeno Oriente mu malo...tan güeno, superior y libre es Occidente que aquí no prosperó er comunismo y lo de la totalizarizacion y comunistización de Ejpaña y orcidente es un mito, nuestra mentalidá superior nos blinda ante er comunismo, semos la rasa y la curtura superió.

La secta satánica sionista sabía perfectamente donde calaría mejor su modelo, por eso previamente les era necesario socavar las bases del cristianismo en Europa.


----------



## pabloMM (14 Feb 2022)

alas97 dijo:


> todos sois mu jóvenes por aquí.
> 
> recuerdo cuando el "magufo" hablo de la conspiración de los "led" por el bien del planeta.
> 
> ...




Y de que trata? Nunca lo había escuchado. Gracias de antebrazo.


----------



## ArmiArma (14 Feb 2022)

34Pepe dijo:


> No pienso que haya una lllWW, tienen más a perder los globalistas que los nacionalistas, pero si creo que todo está pactado entre USA, EU, Rusia y China



Cierto. Y en cuanto os entre en la cabeza que en este desafio global el NACIONAL PROTECCIONISMO no es antiglobalista, si no una facción y fórmula geosocial perfectamente posible dentro del globalismo todo resultará mucho sencillo de entender. Es más, tras la fase plandémica, y los operativos de esas tres potencias y sus líderes, es el bando que va ganando este desafioy el modelo al que, de momento, parece nos encaminamos.

Si en 3 años vuelve Trump o su relevo de políticas más nacional proteccionistas, repliega filas para adentro y sigue rebajando presupuesto y presencia internacional de la OTAN, Putin y Xi Jiping, ya nos ha anunciado oficialmente desde Pekín el NUEVO ORDEN MUNDIAL sin la hegemonia de USA del futuro:








Xi and Putin’s plan for a new world order


Does an alliance between the world’s two most powerful autocracies signal the start of a second cold war, or were Xi Jinping and Vladimir Putin just posturing on the sidelines of the Olympics?




www.afr.com


----------



## ArmiArma (14 Feb 2022)

chortinator dijo:


> Lo que esta claro es que si nos uniesemos todos, estas elites tendrian los dias contados, y ellos lo saben, por eso fomentan el odio



Me temo que eso va a ser IMPOSIBLE, dado que asistimos a un desafío de facciones entre las élites, como siempre en relaidad. Estaría bien moverse dentro de lo posible, para dentro de lo malo, ser realistas y tirar por lo menos malo.


----------



## moritobelo (14 Feb 2022)

Greeek MF dijo:


> Voy poniendo lo que dice.
> 
> Icke llama "The Cult" (La Secta) a las élites (NWO) (sionistas obviamente) y dice que el objetivo es la destrucción total de EEUU, Occidente y la extinción blanca con la expansión de China y el sistema comunista chino que está también dominado por The Cult. Para eso debilitan de todas las maneras posibles a EEUU y Europa.
> 
> ...



Preguntas y dudas:

1. No veo aliens, donde estan?

2. Cuando decias se estrena la segunda parte? La echaran en Netflix?

3. Que droga te estas metiendo?


Menuda sarta de gilipolleces....


----------



## Lammero (14 Feb 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> Que esperas de un tío que apareció en plena TV diciendo que era Jesucristo




Lo primero que hace el muy anglo-judiazo nada más sentarse es TOCARSE LA TOCHA xD

¡Goyinos!

Sus mean en la cara xD
Esta escoria luciferina es mas mala que un dolor


----------



## chocolate (14 Feb 2022)

angel2929 dijo:


> que nos gobierne una IA?
> 
> Anda como en la serie de ridly sctoot de Criados por Lobos de hbo max (ya 2º temporada disponible)



Dice que para saber lo que va a ocurrir que miremos a China que nos sacan años de ventaja dictatorial. Luego pone esta noticia:








Científicos chinos desarrollan una IA que puede hacer de fiscal: tiene capacidad de lanzar acusaciones particulares con una efectividad del 97%, dicen los investigadores


Científicos de China desarrollan una IA que es capaz de ejercer de fiscal y hacer acusaciones particulares basándose en los escritos que presentan el caso.




www.businessinsider.es


----------



## chocolate (14 Feb 2022)

ivanito dijo:


> ¿Este tío no es el que se puso como un cerdo de gordo gracias a la pasta que sacaba a los inveciles que iban a sus conferencias?
> 
> Al menos Alex Jones siempre estuvo gordo.



Eh, que yo fuí a una conferencia suya en Barcelona, 35€ o 45€ me costó en su día + el AVE. Para mí fue un dinero bien invertido, además el tio es del barsa.


----------



## Yakuza (14 Feb 2022)

Que tonto eres hijo mio. En que momento he hablado yo de una persona? 

Trozo de alcornoque te estoy diciendo buque el NWO son los mismos que quieren destruir al aqsha y construir un templo en su lugar.


----------



## Thundercat (14 Feb 2022)

Pa vivir 30 putos años de ser un magufo sí que tiene que saber la verdad


----------



## Kenthomi (14 Feb 2022)

chocolate dijo:


> Entonces seremos foreros rivales durante 90 minutos al menos



Mortal Kombat fueght


TengomasreservasqueFalete dijo:


>



Jajajaja muy bueno el capitán aposteriori


----------



## el tio orquestas (14 Feb 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> Que esperas de un tío que apareció en plena TV diciendo que era Jesucristo



Es irlandés? Se le entiende de puta madre, buena dicción.


----------



## Debunker (14 Feb 2022)

Hay cosas que son innegables, la maldad en el hombre, desde los orígenes de la historia, el hombre ha matado al hombre por robar bisutería, pero es mucho peor, ha utilizado su inteligencia para producir las muertes más largas y dolorosas en un ser consciente de si mismo, de la vida y de la muerte que añade un dolor infinito al ya dolor físico, en millones de casos se somete a un ser humano a las torturas más increíbles y con los humanos más inocentes en las cientos de miles de red pederastias que asolan el planeta y donde se abusa filmándolo de niños-as de 0-3 años y por millones los que disfrutan de ver de esos vídeos aunque no participen en ellos.

Despertad¡ no son los judíos, Soros que es solo un mandao en su parcela, ni ese poder en la sombra del que habláis, somos todos , todos secundamos la esquizofrenia que sufrimos, una esquizofrenia que es un pulso a la vida e incluso a la existencia del mismo planeta, es un desafío a Dios, es la lucha constante de la rebelión de Lucifer contra la creación del hombre a tal extremo que desafiamos el universo y creemos que podremos cabalgarlo y dominarlo, creamos nuevas realidades, nuevos mundos, nuevas formas de vida mezclando genética de hombre y animal despojando a el hombre de su consciencia y trascendencia y produciendo monstruos, para qué el transhumanismo, el robot humano, el metaverso etc, eso llega a la población en forma de posesión de riqueza como valor supremo, transexualidad, decenas de géneros antinaturales , destrucción de la familia y de los niños, esclavitud a la fama y el dinero hasta la muerte , degeneración total , es un pulso a Dios y a su obra, y su gran baza ha sido en primer lugar, negar a Dios, Dios, nos enseñan y nos convencen, de que no existe, Dios es el hombre como en su día hizo Lucifer , el espíritu del mal nos ha conquistado y es así de simple y por tanto el futuro que nos espera es nuestra destrucción sin remedio posible y todo ahora está muy acelerado, damos pasos de gigantes a nuestra extinción.


----------



## cooperator (14 Feb 2022)

Menos mal que no he traído hijos.


----------



## Yakuza (14 Feb 2022)

Como veo que andas un poco corto de entendederas te lo he tenido que explicar cómo a si fueses de mugremos. 

Por que puerta entrará?


----------



## Kenthomi (14 Feb 2022)

cooperator dijo:


> Menos mal que no he traído hijos.



Y has traído amiJos? ?


----------



## CesareLombroso (14 Feb 2022)

El Dr. Dietrich Klinghardt nos revela el entramado perfecto que alguien ha orquestado para desconectarnos del mundo superior. Para arrebatarles el alma a los seres humanos es necesario destruir su glándula pineal, y esta es extremadamente sensible a cuatro cosas: aluminio, glifosato, flúor y Wi-Fi.





Si tenemos en cuenta que la hipoxia cerebral también daña la glándula pineal, la imposición de las mascarillas pasaría a formar parte de una tormenta perfecta…


----------



## Migue111 (14 Feb 2022)

Greeek MF dijo:


> Voy poniendo lo que dice.
> 
> Icke llama "The Cult" (La Secta) a las élites (NWO) (sionistas obviamente) y dice que el objetivo es la destrucción total de EEUU, Occidente y la extinción blanca con la expansión de China y el sistema comunista chino que está también dominado por The Cult. Para eso debilitan de todas las maneras posibles a EEUU y Europa.
> 
> ...



ok, y dice algo de soluciones, de que hacer, o da alguna esperanza?


----------



## Evolucionista (14 Feb 2022)

Greeek MF dijo:


> Es un tocho en inglés pero este tío sabe de verdad.
> 
> Esto es lo que va a ocurrir.
> 
> ...



Es el nº1 mundial conspiranoico. Desde luego, cuando me enteré que David Icke fue el guionista de la pelicula Matrix se gano mi respeto. Aunque sigo sin tragarme eso de que la reina de Inglaterra es una reptiliana, como él afirma. Pero bueno, nadie es perfecto.


----------



## Pajarotto (14 Feb 2022)

Migue111 dijo:


> ok, y dice algo de soluciones, de que hacer, o da alguna esperanza?



Sólo muerte y desolación.


----------



## Yakuza (14 Feb 2022)

Evolucionista dijo:


> Es el nº1 mundial conspiranoico. Desde luego, cuando me enteré que David Icke fue el guionista de la pelicula Matrix se gano mi respeto. Aunque sigo sin tragarme eso de que la reina de Inglaterra es una reptiliana, como él afirma. Pero bueno, nadie es perfecto.



De donde sacas que Icke es el guionista de Matrix?? 

Hasta donde yo se las guionistas son las *hermanas Wachowski, de curioso apellido ciertamente. *


----------



## alas97 (14 Feb 2022)

pabloMM dijo:


> Y de que trata? Nunca lo había escuchado. Gracias de antebrazo.



Pues eso, de que la elite se iba a mover para tumbar los derechos civiles, liquidar la propiedad privada con base a la excusa del calentamiento global. y empezó diciendo que nos querían meter los led ahorradores con la excusa de que los incandescentes generaba mucho gasto energético y blablabla. la policía iba ir casa por casa (estoy hablando al vuelo) y que la peña se iba a prestar para denunciar al vecino (visillera de balcón).

Aquí un pequeño video del 2005-2008 me parece hablando de una ley global, impuestos al carbono etc etc etc. tiranía global blablabla, kissinger (ahora en el ajo con china vs eeuu) , algore, madonna.

Tiene subtítulos.



Al final acuño la frase "tragacionismo" al final del video lo deja claro, "tragamos con todo" "somos repetidores del sistema y borregos".

Y este más actual.


----------



## Fukuoka San (14 Feb 2022)

Greeek MF dijo:


> Es un tocho en inglés pero este tío sabe de verdad.
> 
> Esto es lo que va a ocurrir.
> 
> ...



Resumen. Enfrentar a blancos con negros, hombres con mujeres,... Y esclavizar a todos con tecnología.


----------



## Fukuoka San (14 Feb 2022)

Greeek MF dijo:


> ahora quieren acabar con la raza blanca



Se te ha olvidado el final... Y luego esclavizar al resto.


----------



## Evolucionista (14 Feb 2022)

Yakuza dijo:


> De donde sacas que Icke es el guionista de Matrix??
> 
> Hasta donde yo se las guionistas son las *hermanas Wachowski, de curioso apellido ciertamente. *



De aquí. Icke es coguionista de Matrix:









HIJOS DE MATRIX: libro de David Icke en castellano - El Blog Alternativo


«Este libro se ha escrito con el objetivo de reunir las pruebas y antecedentes del CONTROL EXTRATERRESTRE, INTRATERRESTRE E INTERDIMENSIONAL QUE DOMINA EL PLANETA TIERRA durante miles de años hasta el día de hoy, intentando…



www.elblogalternativo.com


----------



## daesrd (14 Feb 2022)

Plvs Vltra dijo:


> El como Alex Jones son disidencia controlada
> 
> Todo lo que no promueva el Antiguo Regimen Catolico es disidencia controlada



Igual que the economist, pero suelen usarlos para dar ciertas pistas que hay que cojerlas con pinzas, claro..


----------



## daesrd (14 Feb 2022)

Yakuza dijo:


> De donde sacas que Icke es el guionista de Matrix??
> 
> Hasta donde yo se las guionistas son las *hermanas Wachowski, de curioso apellido ciertamente. *



Ése par de locas no creo que hagan nada, más allá de crear tendencia en la borregada con sus perversiónes. Los verdaderos creadores de las películas de Hollywood están ocultos. Es mi hipótesis.


----------



## SPQR (14 Feb 2022)

mmm dijo:


> Resumen?



Que va a ser en Octubre. 

De algún año en las proximas 3 décadas.


----------



## chocolate (15 Feb 2022)

Evolucionista dijo:


> De aquí. Icke es coguionista de Matrix:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hombre, que el libro es del 2001. Matrix se estrenó en 1999 si no recuerdo mal


----------



## CesareLombroso (15 Feb 2022)

En este link cuentan la teoria arcontica, leedlo con google translate









Ecco chi sono gli Arconti e da dove provengono


Ecco chi sono gli Arconti e da dove provengono Sono pochi a saper il significato del termine “Arconte” e della loro provenienza, in questo articolo




www.universo7p.it


----------

